# Roadside Assistance "plans"



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

With our new travel trailer, it looks like AAA will cover up to $200 in towing and flat repair under our CURRENT "Plus" membership - cool. We're trying to figure out if this is enough for all of our long trips (keep in mind that here in Northern California, we camp all year round = many trips). Is there anything you feel that Good Sam or your trailer insurance provider can cover in addition that is worth the extra coverage/$$? I'm guessing some of you have experienced some mishaps on the road that wouldn't even occur to newbies like ourselves







.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

The standard plus mebership will not cover your trailer. You need to pay a little more and get the RV/Motorcycle coverage or they won't change a tire on the trailer or tow it.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

You know...funny you say that as I didn't really get that the girl on the line knew 100% what she was talking about. She did put it this way, though - they cover the PERSON, not the vehicle. I just didn't feel that "relief" feeling after talking to AAA....just more of a "I'd better ask the Outbackers group instead".....ugh.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I understand Good Sam ERS will tow Both the TV and TT if need be (as long as they're not commercial rigs). Sign and drive.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I think there is a lot of grey area around this topic with AAA. We are just like you in that we camp year round (Southern CA.) However after talking to AAA they are really not set up well for coverage with RV/TT. AAA is great for your TV and other family car needs. We almost went with Good Sam and I almost got the platinum membership to just cover it all and drop the AAA coverage. Yet after going through it all we figured most all places we go we have friends and family all with in a distance who could come help us tow our TT home if needed. We ended up keeping the AAA because you probably very well know how wonderful







CA DMV is. With AAA you can take care of all DMV "stuff" without going to the DMV office. That service alone it pays for itself for us. If we were ever to plan a trip of great distance I am without a doubt getting the good sam coverage. So if your taking a trip of great distance and or don't use the DMV service just go with Good Sam and drop AAA. If your TV is rather new chances are its towing is going to be covered anyways so all you need to worry about is the TT.

Side note.... A year after we bought our Expedition and learned we have coverage similar to AAA for the first 35k, I was reading through our credit card bill/ services offered online and noticed they offer free of charge roadside lockout,flat change and towing to the closest service center. Just something to look into.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

I use Good Sam ERS Platinum. Covers every car I drive, even if its not mine, towing TT and TV, very reasonable, I have a card for myself, DW, and twins....


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

I signed up for the plan through Camping World. It's like the Good Sam plan in that it covers TV and TT plus any other cars we drive.

I have not had a reason to use it yet( a good thing) so I can't rate how the service is in "the real world".


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

john7349 said:


> I understand Good Sam ERS will tow Both the TV and TT if need be (as long as they're not commercial rigs). Sign and drive.


I have good sam as well ........... as a note here though...if your TV is registered in your business - it is not covered as they consider it a commercial vehicle


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

john7349 said:


> I understand Good Sam ERS will tow Both the TV and TT if need be (as long as they're not commercial rigs). Sign and drive.


 Been there! Done that! Got the T-Shirt! Good Sam has come to our rescue twice. Broken serpentine Belt and most recently when my Oil Cooler went in my F-350. 30 Minutes after the call my F-350 was on a Flat bed, a second truck hitched up my camper and I was home 45 minutes later.

I would HIGHLY recommend Good Sam ERS, excellent service.

Eric


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have AAA Plus RV only because I did have a blow out on my trailer and AAA declined coverage. The tow truck driver called them and they did pay half. This was about 20 miles from the nearest tow/repair facility. The tow driver stted he had seen all kinds and by and large AAA was the better. I think I would go with teh one you feel most comfortable with as they will all meet some part of any need.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Since I have a number of cars, a motorbike, and my OB, I have AAA Premium service.









It has saved my butt a number of times.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is a perfect example of what I like about this site. You ask and you get answers..a bunch of them! Hope they help you make a decision!

Eric


----------

